# Random Picture



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Just thought I'd share a random picture. I was browsing through my flickr photos and this one always makes me smile. 


Gov't work by stimmie_78, on Flickr

Now if you know the place I'll give you a brownie point


----------



## Edwin (May 30, 2011)

Hi stimmie78,
Some master mind behind this project 
I am not sure about the place but it looks chepeta area to me. I will wait for my brownie point


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Why yes Edwin... you are correct... you get a big ol brownie point. I get a good laugh every time I look at that culvert...


----------



## hallsmith (Jun 16, 2011)

I think you take this photo in Canon EOS 7D camera, because the clarity of this photo is very nice, i love this photo.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pic!

Worst road in Utah.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Canon? I think not... try old school nikon coolpix.... 

Worst road in Utah? One of the best... it takes me to my fishing holes  I can think of far worse to take me to fishing holes too. I've taken a Ford Escort Wagon right past this culvert, so it's not all that bad.


----------

